# Probleme mit WAGO Modul 750-652



## steffen_73 (11 August 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Tipp oder einen Rat zur Parametrierung des seriellen Moduls 750-652 geben?

Das Modul ist standartmäßig auf RS485 vollduplex eingestellt. Ich muß es aber auf RS232 umstellen.
Habe es schon mit WAGO I/O-Check V3.2 versucht...funktioniert nicht!!
Im Handbuch steht, daß es nur mit der Version 3.3 funzen soll.
Habe mich schon an den WAGO-Support gewendet. Sie wollten mir die neue Version schicken...habe bis jetzt aber noch nichts bekommen.

Gibt es  noch eine andere Möglichkeit der Parametrierung?
Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Modul.

Es scheint sehr neu zu sein, weil es nicht mit jedem Controller funzt. Ich habe deshalb den 750-849 bestellen müssen, obwohl ich einen anderen
wollte.



Gruß und Danke im Voraus

Steffen


----------



## MSB (11 August 2010)

Bezüglich IO-Check V3.3 wirst du wohl auf den Wago-Support warten müssen,
da keiner von uns beurteilen kann, ob du die Software rechtmäßig erworben hast.

Das Modul ist mit extrem hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit brandneu, weshalb ich auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen
kann warum du dich für dieses Modul entschieden hast.
Vielleicht wäre in deinem Fall die Type 750-650 in entsprechender Parametrier-Ausführung günstiger gewesen,
vor allem funktioniert die auch an beinahe jeden Controller.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## steffen_73 (12 August 2010)

Ich denke schon, daß wir die Software rechtmäßig erworben haben !!
Da sich niemand mehr vom WAGO-Support gemeldet hat, werde ich heute da schon noch mal Druck machen, weil
ich ja irgendwie weiter kommen muß.
Das Modul mußte ich nehmen, da es das Einzige ist, daß 115200 Baud kann und ich da für die Applikation unbedingt
brauche.

Meine Frage war auch mehr darauf ausgerichtet, ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Modul hat.
Ich komme mir hier irgendwie wie der Beta-Tester für WAGO vor (Support kennt sich selbst irgendwie damit nicht richtig aus).
Oder weiß jemand, wie ich die Register in dem Modul direkt ansprechen und beschreiben kann?



Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Fabe (19 Oktober 2011)

Hi Steffen,
hast du eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden um auf das Modul 750-652  zuzugreifen?
oder benötige ich die Wago IO Check Software?

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## steffen_73 (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Fabian,

wäre schlimm, wenn ich es nicht geschafft hätte. Is ja schon einige Zeit her, daß ich hier um Rat gefragt habe.
Was willst du denn mit dem Modul machen?

Das Modul läuft auch nicht mit jedem Controller. Mir sind nur 4 bekannt...750-849, 750-880, 750-881 und 750-882.
Im Wago I/O-Check (ab Version 3.3) kannst du nur die Größe des Buffers einstellen.
Macht aber wenig Sinn, weil die Default-Einstellung völlig ausreicht.

Um das Modul im Programm anzusprechen brauchst du die Bibliotheken
"serial_interface_01.lib" und "SerComm.lib" (gibts auf der WAGO Webseite).

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Fabe (21 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Steffen,
ich habe den Controller 750-841.
Mir ist aus Handbüchern nur bekannt, dass es unter den Controllern 750-812/814/815/816 nicht läuft.
Den Funktionsbaustein hab ich auch schon gefunden, ich kann die Schnittstelle aber nicht auf RS232 umschalten.
Dazu müsste man doch nur den cfFlow_Control Eingang auf 0 setzten oder?

Gruß
Fabian


----------



## steffen_73 (24 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Fabian,

meines Wissens nach wird das mit dem 750-841 nichts. Wir haben uns damals einen passenden Controller vom Wago-Support heraussuchen lassen. Wäre der 841´ziger dabei gewesen hätten wir den genommen, weil er in unsere Anwendung besser gepaßt hätte, als der 849`ziger. Die beste Wahl ist aber der 750-881. Der is schnell, weil hardwaremäßig auf dem neuesten Stand und mit der neuesten Firmware kann er so ziemlich jedes Modul ansprechen.

Wenn du es trotzdem versuchen willst, dann nimm nur die "serial_interface_01.lib". Die Bibliothek "SerComm.lib" wird nur von der "serial_interface_01.lib" benötigt. Diese Bibliothek is in der Hilfe ausführlich beschrieben.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## WAGO (2 November 2011)

Hallo Fabian,

die 750-652 arbeitet mit einem 750-841 ab der Firmware 18. Für ein Firmwareupdate kontaktiere bitte direkt den Support. Danke.


Bei weiteren Fragen könnt Ihr uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

